# Work shoes!



## supermat (May 28, 2014)

Hi,
I need a new pair of work boots/steel toe caps. I do alot of driving with work so I want a light, comfortable, smartish pair. I can only find big heavy work boots.
This is what I have atm.
http://mammothworkwear.com/work-foo...ack-mesh-lightweight-safety-trainer-p1624.htm
any suggestions?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I have these for work. I work 12 hour shifts and on my feet all day so these are ideal. No sore feet or achy legs at the end of my shift. Really light and squishy on the inside.

http://www.davronline.co.uk/product/safety-trainer-black-clayton-tc360a


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

I got some JCB ones from B&Q (they are a low boot not a full boot). Find they are comfy (a bit like trainers but with more support) but quite light. Been wearing daily for about a year now. When they get grubby (I work in food) they go in the washing machine and come out like new!


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

These are the comfiest boots i have ever worn. Quick coat of gtechniq i1 and they repel like a mofo.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dewalt boots are really good


----------



## redrob (Oct 8, 2011)

+1 for Dewalt boots, work outdoors and they are great.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

I found the Trucker work boots to be very comfortable and long lasting in a fairly harsh environment for footwear (the roadbuilding industry).

These are the ones (but I don't know anything about that particular site);

http://www.protecdirect.co.uk/Prote...k-Boots/Aimont-Trucker-Work-Boot---S3/p/82803


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Scruffs boots for me very comfy :thumb:


----------



## quagmire (Apr 25, 2010)

i really rate puma safety footwear not the cheapest but mega comfy and light http://www.discountsafetyonline.co.uk/safety-brands/puma.html


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

^^ them dewalt boots for me too

you can get them sometimes for £29.99 when in special at screwfix


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Dewalt boots I'm on my 2nd pair! Started off with the apprentice boots then went for the dealer boots very comfortable and light.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

tarbyonline said:


> I got some JCB ones from B&Q (they are a low boot not a full boot). Find they are comfy (a bit like trainers but with more support) but quite light. Been wearing daily for about a year now. When they get grubby (I work in food) they go in the washing machine and come out like new!


JCB Trak Mid they are. The best boots I ever had for work where a shoe by doc martens workwear but can't remember the exact name. Very expensive though. I would rate the JCB's as comfortable though but a little heavier. Unfortunately they aren't on the b&q website though my local store still has them. Don't get Arco's Trojan own brand boots. These used to be OK but over the past year or so have gone down hill (my work supplies these FOC to us but they are so bad many of us are buying our own boots, previously they where OK though)


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Another one for dewalts, put an insole in and they are even more comfy! :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Have a look in screwfix some good looking ones there


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

OK, Guys.

Dont buy working shoes where toecap is steel and midsole is steel. They are heavy, not comfortable. Toecap must be a composite (50% lighter than metal) or at least aluminium. Midsole must be APT (kevlar, dynema or something like that). Much more flexibility and lighter. My suggest is Sievi. They are made in Finland, very good quality products. Best grain leather. http://www.sievi.com/

And if you want best workwear, buy Snickers and if you want good quality gloves - buy Ejendals.


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

Try Uvex from Arco, they are basically trainers like Asics but with protection. Just trawl through Arco website or shop and try a load on...


----------



## barkerp (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=42129&stc=1&d=143221787

These are the boyos!!!!!!!!


----------



## spenceST (Mar 25, 2015)

Another vote for deWalt Boots I have them in black and they are super comfy and the only pair of boots I can drive in


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

barkerp said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=42129&stc=1&d=143221787
> 
> These are the boyos!!!!!!!!


Nice, they have the air circulation option. Classy too.


----------



## richelli (Nov 18, 2007)

If anyone needs any work wear including boots, I just went into arco today and till midday Saturday they have minimum 30% of everything. Got myself a few pairs of snickers work pants! Every little helps.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Buckler Boots are my favourite for any sort of safety footwear. The wellies are exceptional, but I've got a pair of these bad boys:










http://www.kelvinpowertools.com/buckler-victory-black-safety-sneakers-c-165-p-9230


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Try the uvex as mentioned before, they outlasted my dewalts massively, were more comfy and lighter too. I used to work at a docks so they took a right beating and were brilliant.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I used to wear the dewalt trainers, comfy as hell but we're steel toe

Was always in trouble for not having boots till people realised they were safety trainers


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

+1 for UVEX, very light and comfy...wouldnt buy anything else


----------

